# Please Tell Me What You Know



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have just acquired a Seiko quartz watch number 111353 movement 7126-5010 A2.

Also on the caseback is "Trans Zone Synchoniser".

Does any of this ring a bell with anyone ? The watch - in a clamp at the moment so no piccies - is an analogue, nice plain dial, looks in pretty nice condition but I have not got a new battery yet so do not know if it goes.

Any info on age or experience or the "Synchroniser" would be much welcomed.

Thanks Colin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

all the sycroniser is is a way to advance just the hour hand in 1 hour steps to change timezone easily without stopping the watch.

pull crown out to 1st click and rotate


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Many Thanks PG


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> all the sycroniser is is a way to advance just the hour hand in 1 hour steps to change timezone easily without stopping the watch.
> 
> pull crown out to 1st click and rotate


Citizen's E760 movement has a similar feature. They calll it "independent hour-hand adjustment" and it requires depressing a recessed button to activate. Pulling out the crown is not required.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

My 1991 Omega Seamaster does the same.


----------

